# Projects?



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

I noticed a section (which I am sure has been there for a very long time) for the first time on my profile page. What does the "Projects" section pertain to?



I would guess that this refers to posts I have reported and posts of mine which have been reported...but again that is just a guess.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hoosier205 said:


> I noticed a section (which I am sure has been there for a very long time) for the first time on my profile page. What does the "Projects" section pertain to?
> 
> 
> 
> I would guess that this refers to posts I have reported and posts of mine which have been reported...but again that is just a guess.


Nope.

Reported posts and the discussion of them show up in a private forum for moderators. The "infractions" tab is the most that you, as a member, will see of a reported post other than the PM an infracted person sees (and only you will see it on that tab - only moderators and the member see a member's infractions).

"Projects" is a different feature of vBulletin.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

James Long said:


> Nope.
> 
> Reported posts and the discussion of them show up in a private forum for moderators. The "infractions" tab is the most that you, as a member, will see of a reported post other than the PM an infracted person sees (and only you will see it on that tab - only moderators and the member see a member's infractions).
> 
> "Projects" is a different feature of vBulletin.


Is "Projects" just a feature that is available, but unused here? How would/could it be used? Thanks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hoosier205 said:


> Is "Projects" just a feature that is available, but unused here? How would/could it be used? Thanks.


It hasn't been used since 2009 as far as I can tell. I don't see any public use for the feature ... it is generally designed to report and track bugs and feature requests in a structured way.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Right, it's something we were toying with at one point. Meaningless now.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Oh I see. Thank you both.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yeah, I've been meaning to disable that feature. It should be gone now.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Yeah, I've been meaning to disable that feature. It should be gone now.


Slacker


----------

